# Anyone with experience with cae udders or lumps in udder?



## rebecca100 (May 21, 2016)

I have a doe that has not been tested for cae yet that just kidded yesterday.  I have no idea what her history is.  She came to us skinny and scared of people from some people who kept her on a log chain because they couldn't handle her.   Her udder is large and after kidding I tried helping the kids find the teats because they were reaching too high.  Anyway, while I was handling her udder I found a huge knot in her udder between the two teats that feels like it is oddly shaped and mostly in one half.  I did a soap mastitis test today that showed no mastitis.  Her milk looks fine but she is producing VERY little milk and her babies look healthy but constantly act hungry.  So I am worried.  Never dealt with cae and dont really think that is what it is but I need someone who has to ease my mind and direct me in the right direction.  I will be calling a vet, but I have very little faith in them from past experiences.  We milked her out and it totaled about a quarter of a cup. The lump in her udder is very large and hard as a rock.  I dont think it is cl, but I will have her tested for that too.


----------



## alsea1 (May 21, 2016)

Hopefully she starts producing better. I would prepare to help feed the kids in case she does not produce enough.
As for the lump it could be scar tissue from a past infection. If her udder doesn't  feel feverish and she does not act like anything hurts I would just conclude that she has suffered from mastitis or some other injury that has since healed.
If she just does not come into milk in a little while I would take her off the breeding list.
As for CAE I have never dealt with or seen it. Thank heavens.
Hope some of the more exp. goat people post.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 21, 2016)

Sounds like she has a congested udder in spite of what ever else may be going on.  You will need to try, several times a day to milk her.  Massage, massage, massage,warm compresses, peppermint cream massaged into the udder, vitamin C tablets crushed into her feed...all these things will help but it's still a challenge for several days...   If you can't get it flowing you can end up with damage to the udder so just know it's a bit of work, but totally worth the effort.

You can google 'congested udder' and find lots of information.  Good luck.


----------

